# Upland game slam



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

With hunting season just around the corner don't forget your upland and waterfowl slam vouchers to help our wildlife in the state. $20 each is a fairly inexpensive way to help game birds in our state.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump again


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I decided to participate this year, good job on the bumps 1-I. Killed a ruffed grouse last weekend, my first bird of the season. Guess I need to get my token thingy. Fun and for a good cause.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I decided to participate this year, good job on the bumps 1-I. Killed a ruffed grouse last weekend, my first bird of the season. Guess I need to get my token thingy. Fun and for a good cause.


Congrats on the ruffy they're a very cool little bird.


----------

